# heads up



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just thaught i would give you silver king junkies a heads up. I was taking a couple of people oout on a shake down cruise yesterday around port a. We ran out to tje end of the jetties and there were hords of tarpon everywhere. There were smaller fish 3,4' up agaist the rocks chasing bait. There larger tarpon rolling everywhere about 40' off the rocks. They were chasing mullet everywhere. I have seen quite afew around but not like now. Every where you looked you wod see large pods of them. Good luck and go get em. Ps it was on a out going tide. I may even try to jump a few.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I should be able to get down there in another month-don't let them get away.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Fished the jetties as well as quite a few miles of beach front in the Port A area from Saturday till Monday and didnt see a single fish... lots of smacks and king fish tho


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Ditto*

Been there some talked to alot of guides & fishermen.

only a coupe seen... 40's

TC


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

What boat were you in? I have been out there the las few days. 


Cody C


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

my dads 21' shallow sport with a tower on the front, was fising with my wife durring a family vacation but i did manage to get her out there at sunrise without much of a fight. Figure id be taking the family out so I left the HPXT at home


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Alright sweet. I've been in the green panga. 

I've fished the afternoons. Not much point in trying to fish the jetties for tarpon right now. There are a couple there but dang the reds are thick. And they are those big bulls that will eat everything. It can be done but dang they are thick!!!! 

We have only seen a couple roll. Weve tried trolling the bait balls with pops but no takers and keep losing tails to smacks. 

We've only caught 4 so far this season. 


Cody C


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We've only caught one 100-pounder tarpon this summer when fishing with Capt. Curtiss in POC. Just got back from three days at Boca Grande in Florida, still recovering and washing off my tackle. No tarpon are being caught, though we saw them roll here and there, or jump on occasion. Someone could anchor there with live mullet or pinfish and probably hook a couple, but they really frown on anchoring. The water was fine green and from the beach we caught many (25?) Spanish mackerel and also 10 huge ladyfish. After the wife and I made a few drifts with **** Pops out in the Pass. Lots of manatee passed by at point blank range, many passing snook in 3 feet of water, even watched them gulping down pinfish from hurrying small schools only 8 feet away. Constant clouds of pilchard baitfish, which I hammered with a small castnet. Here's a picture. That's my son with his spankhottie girlfriend visiting from Sicily. Almost nobody on the beach---pretty amazing for a state park at $3 bucks for a carload of visitors. We were "bowed up" many a time and lost count of the hookups. I might use this picture for my 2013 calendar. Her first fish ever.


----------

